# 2 months anxiety free



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I havent been anxious at all the past 2 months or so and Ive been in many social situations I engaged in them was never anxious (or almost never) its decreasing a lot, now Im hoping to apply this to asking friends out and such


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Great news! Keep it up!_ :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, GaryUranga! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

good for you.

what is the cause of your success?


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

That is great!!!


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice work GaryUranga, thank you for filling us in. That makes me happy for you.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That must feel awesome, congrats!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

jakejohnson007 said:


> good for you.
> 
> what is the cause of your success?


Id say it was all the work I did on myself, I changed my genral view on things, social interactions stopped being an annoying thing I must do or look bad, to.. being simple tasks that werent my obligation at all.. as I get more used to them and relaxed I talk more and feel lik talking to people.

This plus all the self worth spam propaganda Ive put into my brain, the last thing would be making myself work on my social skills, this 1 day I was about to walk away from where some acquainces were talking and I decided to just go over and practise 

thanks all, I still have that fear in the back of my mind that the anxiety could come back, and it might but it wont matter

:b


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats... inspiring


----------



## LionsDen (Aug 17, 2006)

*nice*

i envy you


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

congratulations Gary that is great to hear you are doing well , for me, its been a month of almost completely no anxiety


----------



## gooden222 (Oct 26, 2006)

GaryUranga said:


> jakejohnson007 said:
> 
> 
> > good for you.
> ...


 What work did you do that helped you?
:help :get


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## shill (Feb 18, 2006)

Good job. Thanks for the inspiration.  I like that website in your signature.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Gary why don't you post how you got over it more in depth to help your SA bros and sis' a little bit more?

Like what type of therapy you used. How you worked on changing to lessen symptoms. What was going on in your life at the time? what books you read if any etc etc.

THanks

Alek


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Wowsa! that's impressive! I want what you have! :nw


----------

